
Show HN: Vue-Awesome (Font Awesome Component for Vue.js, Using Inline SVG) - Justineo
https://justineo.github.io/vue-awesome/demo/
======
matthewjames
Great work! Please post this in the Show and Tell section of the Vuejs forums
:)

[http://forum.vuejs.org/category/15/show-
tell](http://forum.vuejs.org/category/15/show-tell)

